# Pikes Peak Roast and Beef ribs



## zardnok (Jan 13, 2007)

I have never heard of a "Pikes Peak Roast" before, but it was in moms freezer when I cleaned it out for her and tomorrow it will be inside Puff!!  Not sure really what I am going to do with it, but for now it is sitting in the fridge covered in Tony's, Garlic powder, worcestshire sauce, and a couple Miller Lites to raise the liquid level.  Probably going to run it up to 165 to 170 and let it sit in a cooler for a while.  This thing is probably only about 3 lbs total.

Any thoughts on a Pikes Peak Roast??  

I am also going to smoke some beef short ribs and see how they turn out.  Really nice marbelling in the ribs, so I am looking forward to seeing how they turn out.

All in all, it will be a full smoker tomorrow.  I am doing a Venison Ham, this Pikes Peak Roast, 4 lbs of beef short ribs, 3 racks of baby back ribs, 3 lbs of Earl Cambells Hot Links, 2 beer can chickens, a 2lb fatty, and some Dutch's Wicked beans.  I am sure I will check in through out the day and let yall know how things are going.  If I can get my camera to download pictures onto my computer, I will hopefully be able to keep yall updated visually as well.


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy I wish I could help you out but I have not heard of one before hopefully there will be some one that can assist


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 14, 2007)

This is what I dug up, ya better treat it like a boston butt, 190Â° or better! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







*Pikes Peak Roast*
_Also called heel of round, the Pikes Peak roast is cut from low in the round, just above the hock. It contains many small muscles and lots of connective tissue. This is the least tender of the round roasts, but cooks up into a pot roast with excellent flavor._


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2007)

Zardnok- the Pikes Peak Roast is a regional name given to the heel of beef (aka Heel of Round roast).
Carl is right as there is a lot of connective tissue in this cut. Low and Slow is what this cut needs to break down the tissue and render an edible peice of meat.


----------



## zardnok (Jan 16, 2007)

I smoked the Pikes Peak roast for 4 hours between 210 and 230 and it was "OK"...  It was still pinkish in the middle and could have been better.  

The ribs were great; I used extra Tony's this time when rubbing and added in some Turbinado sugar.  The spicy sweet contrast was a nice change from my usual rub.  Girlfriend thought they were to spicy, but all my other guests loved them!

I took the venison ham up to 170 (7hrs).  It was pretty good, but it seemed to be missing something.  Perhaps it needed more black pepper.  I omitted that to try to keep it from being overly spicy.

Everything else turned out great.  I am still trying to get the drivers straightened out to transfer pictures from my phone, but when I do, I will go back through a LOT of my old threads and post some food prOn!  I had a buddy that thought I was wierd for taking pictures of my food until he tried some of my ribs!

Thanks for the info on the Pikes Peak roast.  I think next time I will just toss it into a crockpot!  Actually...  I might take this one and drop it into the crockpot and maybe chop up one of the leftover beef ribs for flavor and let it go all day.


----------

